# Monster 9x6 Still Sport'n Antlers 2-23-14



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I ran into this 9x6 Stud while out shed hunting today 2-23-14


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, where was this guy?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, that's a dandy. Nice to know he made it through the season.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice buck! How in the heck wee you able to get a pic like that?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> Nice buck! How in the heck wee you able to get a pic like that?


Ummm...he lifted his camera and took a picture!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

what a stud, bet your glad to see he made it through the season (since its not on your wall). i seen a group of bucks yesterday the 23rd as well still sporting antler. 3 with full racks, 1 with one side missing and two other deer in the group that im guessing already dropped. would be sweet to find that guys sheds


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

amazing photo and deer!!! :!:!:!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Ummm...he lifted his camera and took a picture!


..gotcha...that's how it usually happens for me too....a monster buck just lays there and lets me walk up on him to take a pic.....?????


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

9Left said:


> ..gotcha...that's how it usually happens for me too....a monster buck just lays there and lets me walk up on him to take a pic.....?????


We all know where this is headed!!! Why not just say nice deer and leave it at that?? Btw, awsome deer!!!!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks like a young deer in the face. He'd be a real monster in 2 years. Still seeing a bunch of bucks holding onto their racks around here.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice buck. I had a real nice shooter 8 run out in front of me 2 days ago. AND it is always easier to walk up on those nice ones when it's not deer season...lol. It's like they know they are safe...lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> ..gotcha...that's how it usually happens for me too....a monster buck just lays there and lets me walk up on him to take a pic.....?????


I think you're assuming an awful lot there...and making a fool of yourself in the process...people do carry around good cameras to take pics of this nature...he could have been 100 yards from this deer when he took the pic.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I think you're assuming an awful lot there...and making a fool of yourself in the process...people do carry around good cameras to take pics of this nature...he could have been 100 yards from this deer when he took the pic.


I asked a very simple question...I just wanted to know how he got that great pic...then I got some smart ass answer...and now you're the one assuming that I'm assuming something....just let it go man...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

montagc said:


> Look closely, looks like a 9x7. Nice looking buck.


I thought he looked more like a 10X6. Look closely at the right antler. I count 10 points. Could be more points on the left, but I can't see them. Heck of a nice deer in any case!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

What a pig............... I would love to find those


----------

